# 27.29 3x3 bld



## ZalEw (May 25, 2012)

I forgot to save the scramble ;/ nothing special, but first sth good on video. Tomorrow competition, it will be great.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (May 25, 2012)

Great job!! BH?


----------



## Sebastien (May 25, 2012)

ZalEw said:


> nothing special



scary...



blackzabbathfan said:


> BH?



Probably Classic Pochmann...


----------



## Noahaha (May 25, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> Probably Classic Pochmann...


 
someone told me he used 3OP


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 25, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> Probably Classic Pochmann...



Nope, I'm pretty sure it's BH...


----------



## cubernya (May 25, 2012)

His edges are definitely M2, still unsure about corners

Also, I fail at reconstructing with no scramble


----------



## ZalEw (May 25, 2012)

bh guys, bh


----------



## Noahaha (May 25, 2012)

I don't know about theZcuber, but I was joking.


----------



## cubernya (May 25, 2012)

ZalEw said:


> bh guys, bh


 
When I was attempting the reconstruction (I massively failed) there were a lot of M2 algs in there (and without undoing the M2 at the end, so it's a conjugate, not a commutator)


----------



## Sebastien (May 25, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Nope, I'm pretty sure it's BH...


 
lol...


----------



## Brest (May 25, 2012)

Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]Iqp3ozsM64E[/youtubehd]


F2 D2 R2 B D2 F R2 D' B2 D U2 R D B2 U L' F2 L2

corners
L y U' L2' U R U' L2' U R' y' L' // [L y: [U' L2' U, R]]
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // [x R2: [R U R', D2]]
U R' U' L U R U' r' // [x: [U R' U', L]]
edges
L' r' R U r R' U2 r' R U r R' L // [L' M U: [M', U2]]
D' U2 r R' U2 r' R D // [D': [U2, M']]
B U2 r R' U2 r' R B' // [B: [U2, M']]
M2' U' R U M2' U' R' U // [M2', U' R U]
y' E2' L' U2 L E2' L' U2 L y // [y', [E2', L' U2 L]]
x' L U M2' U' L' U M2' U' // [x', [L, U M2' U']]
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
Memo	12.14				
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.15	72	4.75	86	5.68[/COLOR]
Corners	5.57	27	4.85	31	5.57
Edges	9.58	45	4.70	55	5.74
```


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 25, 2012)

People fail at recognizing sarcasm, lol. Good solve.


----------



## rowehessler (May 25, 2012)

idk why anybody thinks times like this are anything other than BH lol.


----------



## Kirjava (May 25, 2012)

It's not outlandish to believe that it is possible with some M2/TuRBo varient.


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 25, 2012)

6 seconds for corners. 
That's freakin' awesome! 

Good luck at competition!


----------



## cubernya (May 25, 2012)

Brest said:


> Spoiler: Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hmm...I guess I actually wasn't that far off (I missed around 5 moves total)


----------



## drewsopchak (May 27, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> idk why anybody thinks times like this are anything other than BH lol.


 Well do you know of anybody that has sub 30'd without comms?


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 29, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Well do you know of anybody that has sub 30'd without comms?


 
There is nobody.

I'd probably guess that Conny is the fastest non-BH user.

If you're sub50 consistantly, and you haven't switched to comms, it's just stupid. Or you're lazy.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 20, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> There is nobody.
> 
> I'd probably guess that Conny is the fastest non-BH user.



Aaron and Zane. Edit: and Marcell


----------

